# GWR Baggage Store & Goods Shed, Millbay, Plymouth - 2009



## Badoosh (Aug 2, 2009)

Better known as the Farley's building on here, i've always enjoyed looking at all the reports & pics from this site. Now it's almost gone & i'm quite disappointed to see it's gradually being rased to the ground. This would have made an awesome conversion keeping many of it's original features but the ongoing redevelopment of the Millbay area of Plymouth seems to be just looking toward a completely new modern look. I suppose for many passengers coming in on Brittany Ferries, these buildings were deemed an eyesore for their first entrance into Plymouth!

The history of these buildings a little light at the minute but the "Farleys" building is thought to have been built around/in the 1920's & was a Baggage Store/Warehouse for passengers arriving & departing at the Plymouth Great Western Docks, yet another fine creation from Brunel. The last GWR passenger train ran from the docks in 1963, but frieght trains continued to run until 1971. Since then, the building was obviously used by Farleys as storage, with it's last use being a store, workshop & dumping ground for Plymouth car showroom Vospers. Not sure when the goods shed was built but answers will surface with more detailed research.

Joined by theterrorwheel & extrogg, a good few hours was spent onsite looking at the interesting features of the building & old school Ford memorabilia scattered around the upper floors. All i can say is it's a real shame that these buildings had to go. On with the pics...

View of the Goods Shed & Baggage Store






The Goods Shed





































The Baggage Store/Warehouse


----------



## justcurious (Aug 2, 2009)

A cracking set of pictures there!! Never got to see it myself which is a shame, still, a good tribute to more of our local history being flatenned


----------



## crazyjon (Aug 2, 2009)

cracking pics went past it on 14/7/09 seen a buldozer in there removeing all the crap from the ground floor of the farlys building looks like it wont belong before they start knocking it down shame to see but it was beginning to look a eyesore and not long back someone tryed to set fire to it it was even on that brit cops thing on the bravo channel last year


----------



## Badoosh (Aug 2, 2009)

justcurious said:


> A cracking set of pictures there!! Never got to see it myself which is a shame, still, a good tribute to more of our local history being flatenned



Thanks JC. On researching the redevelopment i thought this building would at least be saved, along with the bricked up old yard entrance but sadly i was wrong.



crazyjon said:


> cracking pics went past it on 14/7/09 seen a buldozer in there removeing all the crap from the ground floor of the farlys building looks like it wont belong before they start knocking it down shame to see but it was beginning to look a eyesore and not long back someone tryed to set fire to it it was even on that brit cops thing on the bravo channel last year



Thanks jon. We have been popping past since the demo began & watching the reclamation of the steel & bricks from the builings. Here's some more pics of their sorry looking state now.


















Section of the baggage chute waiting to be whisked away by the reclamation team





Spot the explorer!


----------



## theterrorwheel (Aug 2, 2009)

photos before destruction started, i really had a thing for this place as it was the one that re-awoke the dp explorer in me, but i was only allowed one visit, by the time i eventualy got round to visiting was quite literally a week before those useful c--ts decided that its much better to rip down a building with so much character and i await the sight of those lovely little shoe boxes im sure they will build here instead, i will not even try to guesss how cool this building could have looked if it was refurbished into open plan aprtments, anyway winge over. 








hmm this looks fun!












nice view to rust away to.


----------



## theterrorwheel (Aug 3, 2009)

afterwards





















my fave


----------

